# 2 more



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2017)

Now I need to cut up those pecan logs

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## jasonb (Sep 12, 2017)

Those are stunning! Minus the fly on the first pic Now that it is contaminated you'd better send it to me for decontamination and evaluation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2017)

Great looking boards Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Those are stunning! Minus the fly on the first pic Now that it is contaminated you'd better send it to me for decontamination and evaluation.


I put him there to see who would see it lol


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 12, 2017)

That bottom board looks so clean! Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2017)

Appears you are slowly becoming the cutting board king. Great job! The first one had to take a long time! Chuck


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Appears you are slowly becoming the cutting board king. Great job! The first one had to take a long time! Chuck


Don't know about the king lol


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 13, 2017)

Those are fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Those are stunning! Minus the fly on the first pic Now that it is contaminated you'd better send it to me for decontamination and evaluation.



Yike I was going to say " did ya carve that fly in there" Nice boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a load of scrap. You are going to go and force me to try an endgrain board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 13, 2017)

Very nice boards...makes me want to give one a try...haven't done a board yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Very nice boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Appears you are slowly becoming the cutting board king. Great job! The first one had to take a long time! Chuck


It's only a natural progression; hair sticks to giant plywood letters to cutting boards. Next will be cutting them in the shape of texas and he will live up to his assumed name. Harold will become a real Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice job Tony. I like the colors in the first one and the pattern in the second. Really nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's only a natural progression; hair sticks to giant plywood letters to cutting boards. Next will be cutting them in the shape of texas and he will live up to his assumed name. Harold will become a real Tony


And then he'll glue up some boards and call it a paddle, when really its just piece of plywood with fancy colors...

@Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2017)

Beautiful work! I like them both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I have a load of scrap. You are going to go and force me to try an endgrain board.


I enjoy them. Endless possibilities.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> And then he'll glue up some boards and call it a paddle, when really its just piece of plywood with fancy colors...
> 
> @Tony


It is more likely he will just drill holes in his paddle like @Brink

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> And then he'll glue up some boards and call it a paddle, when really its just piece of plywood with fancy colors...
> 
> @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice boards Tony when you run out of pecan, I have a log in the back the back yard that is about 24 inch diameter and 14 feet long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2017)

ironman123 said:


> Nice boards Tony when you run out of pecan, I have a log in the back the back yard that is about 24 inch diameter and 14 feet long.



When you slab that thing out call me Ray!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 19, 2017)

ironman123 said:


> Nice boards Tony when you run out of pecan, I have a log in the back the back yard that is about 24 inch diameter and 14 feet long.


Slab it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

